# Transemirates Rail



## Black_Shaheen (Jun 10, 2005)

What would everyone here think about a railway system linking all 7 Emirates and the major cities/perfectures in them with one another ? could anyone design anything for us to show us what they would suggest ? many thanks.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

just use this map. the red line along the coast?


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

well that thread ended quickly


----------



## Black_Shaheen (Jun 10, 2005)

Youre missing Al Ain. Fujairah and Parts of Sharjah which are on the East Coast (Kalba) you also miss the liwa oasis and bida zayed amongst other places.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

just follow the same red lines i guess,


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

well they cannot cover everything anyway, but this would ba a good start, no doubt.


----------

